
A History of Adult Supervision in Silicon Valley - hello_newman
https://www.bloomberg.com/view/articles/2017-08-23/a-history-of-adult-supervision-in-silicon-valley
======
jamesrcole
Even if the people being supervised might often be a bit immature, the term
"adult supervision" seems to me very condescending.

~~~
throwaway613834
> Even if the people being supervised might often be a bit immature, the term
> "adult supervision" seems to me very condescending.

 _In fact, it was Google co-founders Sergey Brin and Larry Page who
popularized the concept in a 2001 interview with Charlie Rose. When Rose asked
the pair, then still in their 20s, why they had brought in 46-year-old Sun
Microsystems and Novell Networks veteran Eric Schmidt as CEO earlier that
year, Brin responded, "Parental supervision, to be honest."_

~~~
flukus
> Sun Microsystems and Novell Networks

That resume would be much less impressive today.

~~~
throwaway613834
> That resume would be much less impressive today.

Maybe _because_ Eric Schmidt got taken away from them?

------
whipoodle
Interesting description of Sculley's tenure at Apple as having been "mostly
successful".

~~~
valuearb
His tenure was hugely successful, especially at the beginning. Apple was in
lots of trouble, Mac sales way missed forecast, and Sculley turned the entire
company around after firing Jobs and Apple was very profitable for most of his
tenure.

Sculley wasn't good at finding the next great thing, so he's a perfect example
for most startups. Once the founders figure out what their real business is,
the key is execution. If the founders can't do it, bring in someone
experienced to do it.

~~~
smallnamespace
The problem with that approach is that outside execs often have their own
ideas about what the 'real business' is, founders' wishes be damned.

~~~
icebraining
Why is that a problem?

~~~
smallnamespace
It might not be a problem to the business, but it may be one to a founder.

------
pluma
I kinda expected an article about how startups treat underage tech workers.

